# Which version of Bluetooth does FreeBSD support?



## amulet116 (May 9, 2018)

It seems there is not update about Bluetooth for long time.
I want to know which version of Bluetooth does latest FreeBSD support ? 
Is BLE supported by latest FreeBSD ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## vermaden (May 9, 2018)

Bluetooth support in FreeBSD is very 'picky', You will probably be able to get Bluetooth keyboard or Bluetooth mouse to work but forget about using Bluetooth speakers on FreeBSD.

IMHO FreeBSD project should either use FreeBSD Foundation money to provide first class Bluetooth support or remove it entirely like OpenBSD did.


----------



## amulet116 (May 10, 2018)

I guess, FreeBSD support Bluetooth up to 2.1 version .


----------



## Neville (Nov 22, 2018)

amulet116 said:


> I guess, FreeBSD support Bluetooth up to 2.1 version .


Bluetooth 4.0 is supported under FreeBSD.
I'm using a USB Bluetooth 4.0 dongle to send and receive files from my Android phone.
The chip in the Bluetooth dongle is a CSR8510 A10. They are cheap (about $7 to $15 US) and easily available at least they are where I live (Japan).
Search for CSR Bluetooth.
Good luck.


----------

